# Best ohms for good flavour



## Gringo (16/11/18)

Evening all..
Just an inquisitive question please.
Does high omh build give better flavour than low resistance build.
Sure we know the type of coils and wicking makes the difference, but
Say on same coil ( alien, Clapton, fused clapton ..... ) ,same wicking and same set up ( perfect world ) does higher resistance with lower wattage give better flavour and lower resistance less flavour but more clouds ?

I have all my set ups dialled in pretty good and following the guru's like uncle Rob on the forum, i gathered high resistance at low watts is what you after if you looking for flavour.

That is why i build fused Clapton at between 0.6 and 0.9 ohms... and must say flavour is out of this world, using less sous and battery ..

Im i correct in my thinking ? Your 2c pls sirs...

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (16/11/18)

Between 6 and 9 ohms? You sure of this? Maybe 0.6 and 0.9?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (16/11/18)

For me it really depends on the rda that I'm using. Something like the Recurve gives me the best flavour with a 0.25 ohm build, the Hadaly or Entheon I find best around 0.5 ohms and the Drop at around 0.35 ohms. The size of the inner chamber, airflow direction from side or bottom and then also coil position and diameter all play a role.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Gringo (16/11/18)

zadiac said:


> Between 6 and 9 ohms? You sure of this? Maybe 0.6 and 0.9?


Hahaha.. sorry yes pls add the .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (16/11/18)

JB1987 said:


> For me it really depends on the rda that I'm using. Something like the Recurve gives me the best flavour with a 0.25 ohm build, the Hadaly or Entheon I find best around 0.5 ohms and the Drop at around 0.35 ohms. The size of the inner chamber, airflow direction from side or bottom and then also coil position and diameter all play a role.


Thanks JB, point taken... but in the same set up.

I have a intake, zeus, juggernot,c4 rda,entheon rda ,recurve and prince tank and have found that they all different.

The reason im asking.. at a vape shop today, the guys raved about the flavour on my juggernot, then had a look at the ohm at 0.87 and when " yoh " that is high and yet the flavour is so good... if you drop the ohms on the same build, you will even get better flavour...

Could this be ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo (16/11/18)

zadiac said:


> Between 6 and 9 ohms? You sure of this? Maybe 0.6 and 0.9?



Thinking about it and im smiling at my typo... i would need i 12v car battery to enjoy that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jansen (16/11/18)

Thanks OP for asking the question as I was also looking for some info on this. I have a single coil Zeus RTA and bought a pre-build 0.45 Ohm fused clapton coil recently. I cut the legs to the desired length and installed and the Ohms came out at 0.84. I really enjoy the flavour I get from this build but to be honest I would like to know if the Ohms are too high or what ohm range is preferred.

@Gringo - Apologies for the minor thread hijack but I did not want to start a new thread for almost similar info  but will move it if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo (16/11/18)

Jansen said:


> Thanks OP for asking the question as I was also looking for some info on this. I have a single coil Zeus RTA and bought a pre-build 0.45 Ohm fused clapton coil recently. I cut the legs to the desired length and installed and the Ohms came out at 0.84. I really enjoy the flavour I get from this build but to be honest I would like to know if the Ohms are too high or what ohm range is preferred.
> 
> @Gringo - Apologies for the minor thread hijack but I did not want to start a new thread for almost similar info  but will move it if you want.


All good bud... im happy to share... had two sisters growing up and did not have the luxury of being a single child, so sharing was the order of the day...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jansen (16/11/18)

Hahaha thanks bud much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (16/11/18)

Gringo said:


> Thanks JB, point taken... but in the same set up.
> 
> I have a intake, zeus, juggernot,c4 rda,entheon rda ,recurve and prince tank and have found that they all different.
> 
> ...



Ah I see... no I don't think that is necessarily true, lower ohms do not always equal better flavour, I think it's a myth that's being treated as fact. Some RDA'S do need low builds but it's not a blanket rule. Personal preference is also important, I like a medium heat vape while some prefer a hot vape (looking at those 150w guys out there) and others a colder vape. To add some more confusion, certain juice present themselves better at different temperatures... It's such a fine balance between all the factors and also including the sensitivity of your taste buds that I cannot imagine a definitive blanket rule could apply.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/18)

This is a great question and thread @Gringo - thanks for bringing it up

Am in full agreement with @JB1987 on the issue of each device tending to have a sweet spot for ohmage of the coil. And it has to do with the power and the airflow and how that device works.

But you asked in an ideal world - on the same device - once again I am in agreement with @JB1987 - it's up to your preference.

Talking simple coils (not exotics) - the lower the ohms, typically the thicker the wire and the more surface area. And more mass of metal in the coil. More power required to get it heated up. Typically this leads to more vapour than a higher ohm build would. 

Is more vapour equal to better flavour? No, not always - according to me. 

Sometimes a really beefy coil at a much higher power just booms the vapour out and its like a fire hydrant. I sometimes lose the accuracy of the flavour and can't taste things properly. Then again, I generally prefer a crisper vape (which one gets from higher ohm thinner wire) and I like to taste individual flavours - so I don't want it going crazy. I also like a medium to cooler vape - not something too hot. To use a hi-fi analogy, I prefer it with a bit more treble and not just booming bass. So there's the personal preference coming through 

That said, there are some setups I do like at much higher power with beefier lower ohm coils. For example, a dessert on a big airflow RDA (I seldom do it) It just tastes better with much more vapour and more power.

The other issue is the nic strength of the juice. It's not easy to vape higher nic juice at big power and air - so the nic plays a role for me. I actually far prefer a stronger nic juice in a more mild vape than the other way around. Preference again...

It's not easy but the best way is just to try it out yourself and see what you prefer. Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Brommer (16/11/18)

In my opinion, flavor is very subjective. There are so many variables.
Vaper: sense of smell and taste
Tanks/RDA’s: chamber size, chimney size, airflow locations, coil positioning, juice holes, distance from juice to coil, etc.
Mods: ramp-up speed, voltage, batteries

So there is no ONE answer to this one. I’ve done multiple different builds in the same RTA/RDA, with different but sarisfying results.

In time I learn what does and what doesn’t work in each RTA/RDA. At the moment I have a 7/8 wrap kanthal coil in my Intake. Flavor is “ok”, but I prefer it at 0.5 Ohms N80 fused clapton. And so I can go on.

My point is, build for yourself. Other people’s recommendations or build may suit them and their experience in vaping, but to you it could suck.

Try everything, and keep the good.

Edit: I forgot to mention the joose! The different jooses perform different as well with different builds. Fruits vs desserts, with ice or no ice, etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo (16/11/18)

@Silver, JB and Brommer...

Thanks for the great feedback, we are on the same page...

Cause to me the Juggerknot at 0.8, the vape is cool and flavourfull... and i was not keen on changing.

Have a great weekend and gooi mielies !!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/11/18)

Gringo said:


> @Silver, JB and Brommer...
> 
> Thanks for the great feedback, we are on the same page...
> 
> ...



You too @Gringo 
One thing to advise you on - if you getting a great vape on something - enjoy it and let it last 
Make a note of it - and when you in the mood to change - go for it and see what happens.
But take it slow and enjoy the journey - if you are enjoying it you are winning!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Wimmas (16/11/18)

3*26 Ni80 wrapped in 35g Ni80 Fused Clapton single coil on an Intake RTA @ 40W. Dense, flavour, vapour! 

Comes to about 0.2 ohm

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GSM500 (17/11/18)

I actually asked @smilelykumeenit this very question 2 to 3 days ago. His opinion was that there is no real science to flavour vs resistance. I guess that like most things in vaping, its subjective.

My opinion is that there is a piece of resistance wire inside that atty that will get hot and vaporise the juice that surrounds it.

There are so many tweaks one can make, coil build, position, spacing, power, airflow etc. that it keeps me endlessly intrigued as a hobbyist. I've had good results on high and low resistance builds that the the Ohm reading does not bother me on regulated mods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (17/11/18)

Imho, it's all about the juice, and what particular notes you get at different temps/wattage/ohms. I've tried my fave diy on multiple setups with different coils and wattages and I get a myriad of different notes.... I guess it really is subjective and no fixed point on where is best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## smilelykumeenit (17/11/18)

Gringo said:


> Evening all..
> Just an inquisitive question please.
> Does high omh build give better flavour than low resistance build.
> Sure we know the type of coils and wicking makes the difference, but
> ...



There is no correlation between resistance at flavour, whether it is low or high!
The idea that one uses less power or juice is also incorrect 
High resistance coils require more voltage; a 0.6Ω build at 60W is running at 6V. the same 6V would fry a 0.2Ω build with 180W of power.
Higher resistance builds will typically be smaller coils (if you look at one wrap of the wire), and will fit inside smaller devices, like the ones that @Rob Fisher favours 

Resistance only really matters when one is using a mechanical device:
too high, not enough vape; too low, too much vape/explosion 

if your build is working for you, keep going with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/11/18)

Ok I know almost nothing yet, but here is my experience so far. Maybe your mod plays a big role aswell. In the moonshot I tried fancier wire, twisted. That turned into an mini vulcano inside with popping etc. Then went back to normal ni80 24ga coils.
So yesterday I got the Intake. With it came some fancy alien coil. The seller is a reviewer also, so I guess he know what his doing. But putting it on my moonbox it made big explosions almost if I get straight juice in my mouth. So now I made a standard 3mm ni80 24ga coil with 10 wraps, at about 0.6ohm, and ist perfect no popping, great flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (17/11/18)

check out my tips and tricks @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
they should help you get a smooth vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

